# here's one left by Sandy in real time



## murphy4trees (Nov 14, 2012)

No editing... 3 cuts ... customer asked if I was going to need a bucket truck...

Murphys Tree Service Newtown Square PA Hurricane Sandy Remediation - YouTube


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 14, 2012)

Alot more productive then the tongue in groove cut they are trying to teach. They would still be there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 17, 2012)

Those can be real tricky. Gotta say nice chaps.


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 18, 2012)

2 replies? Arboristsite is officially the ghost town of websites.


----------



## Greener (Nov 18, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> No editing... 3 cuts ... customer asked if I was going to need a bucket truck...
> 
> Murphys Tree Service Newtown Square PA Hurricane Sandy Remediation - YouTube



That was a stubborn one. I used this on a couple maple hangers. Luckily they came loose on the first try. Beginners luck I guess. Good video. Keep them coming. Is that a 36, 46?


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you always make your cuts vertical? I have used a similar method but no started by boring, which is much safer and controlled.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2012)

It is a sweet ass cut and if I was that ladies landscaper I would be standing there just laughing and counting 25 dollar punch holes in the yard ! I mean when he's done it prolly looks like BOBO the circus elephant did the backyard waltz !


----------



## mr. holden wood (Nov 20, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> 2 replies? Arboristsite is officially the ghost town of websites.



No comments cause no one cares, its a really lame vid. Guy cuts tree, BFD.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 23, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> Do you always make your cuts vertical? I have used a similar method but no started by boring, which is much safer and controlled.


Yes, 
on leaners .. always make them vertical
sometimes angleto the left or right, but still vertical.


----------



## Greener (Nov 24, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> It is a sweet ass cut and if I was that ladies landscaper I would be standing there just laughing and counting 25 dollar punch holes in the yard ! I mean when he's done it prolly looks like BOBO the circus elephant did the backyard waltz !



I didn't catch your video on techniques of getting a leaner down. Was it posted recently? Oh that's right. You didn't have one.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Greener said:


> I didn't catch your video on techniques of getting a leaner down. Was it posted recently? Oh that's right. You didn't have one.



I tip tie , and I don't need a video ! I just call it work , what I do daily , and making a video of something that's a daily occurrence seems lame , granted lamers like you prolly think that's sumpin special ! Anyway I don't know you nor have I ever heard your name before so apparently you don't rate !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2012)

That was a nice job Daniel as always , I don't wanna get critiqued for breaking your balls , you did a great job !


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 24, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> BFD



BFD, never have seen the acronym for it, but I know what it is, and I like it!


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, I don't do lame! I put up video's for my business. For potential customer's. I would think Daniel is for the same reason. Not to score points with all the school girls on these sites #####in on how it was done and how they could have done a better job. Cam is like $75 now. There is no excuses. You want to comment, it better be good or SHUT the FRONT DOOR.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Sorry, I don't do lame! I put up video's for my business. For potential customer's. I would think Daniel is for the same reason. Not to score points with all the school girls on these sites #####in on how it was done and how they could have done a better job. Cam is like $75 now. There is no excuses. You want to comment, it better be good or SHUT the FRONT DOOR.



Oh god !!!!! Are you serious or joking ? Basically if your still brush loading trees then I am sorry we're not on the same level , maybe Instead of buying 75.00 cameras you should save all your gadget money and buy the complete wanna be tree guy starter kit , that includes a chipper ! LOL I mean I have always held back alot ! But with post like that I just can't !


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 24, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh god !!!!! Are you serious or joking ? Basically if your still brush loading trees then I am sorry we're not on the same level , maybe Instead of buying 75.00 cameras you should save all your gadget money and buy the complete wanna be tree guy starter kit , that includes a chipper ! LOL I mean I have always held back alot ! But with post like that I just can't !



Brush loading trees? I don't buy $75 camera's. I buy quality. I was referring to you buying something and then posting for everyone to see. At least your right in one remark, we aren't on the same level. So you got a chipper , big deal. does it load wood? Right on! Hold back? thanks funny. Post up so everyone can see what your all about. Easy to talk tough and throw out insults. Prove me wrong big guy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Brush loading trees? I don't buy $75 camera's. I buy quality. I was referring to you buying something and then posting for everyone to see. At least your right in one remark, we aren't on the same level. So you got a chipper , big deal. does it load wood? Right on! Hold back? thanks funny. Post up so everyone can see what your all about. Easy to talk tough and throw out insults. Prove me wrong big guy.



I don't care ! So I will just say you win LOL ! Honestly arguing with you is pointless , and lame LOL


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfect, so don't try putting down other people and their video's. Come on and grow up!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Perfect, so don't try putting down other people and their video's. Come on and grow up!



I am not arguing with you because I don't care enough about it ! Not because I don't know what i am talking about . I don't feel the need to make a tutorial video , I am not a teacher , guys like murph are . Me I just wanna go to work to make money bottom line ,basically the time I spend on the job isn't conducive to making a video of a takedown , but you can ! I mean we're all on the edge of our seats waiting for the next one , to learn and grow as treemen LOL!


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 25, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am not arguing with you because I don't care enough about it ! Not because I don't know what i am talking about . I don't feel the need to make a tutorial video , I am not a teacher , guys like murph are . Me I just wanna go to work to make money bottom line ,basically the time I spend on the job isn't conducive to making a video of a takedown , but you can ! I mean we're all on the edge of our seats waiting for the next one , to learn and grow as treemen LOL!



Believe me when I say "I don't make video's for you or anyone like you." What I am saying is if you are going to bad mouth other people's work and there's some in making a video, put up something and show all of us how it's done properly. You got a cell phone right? there you go. Your almost there. Maybe a vid of you chipping a brush pile and we can look at that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Believe me when I say "I don't make video's for you or anyone like you." What I am saying is if you are going to bad mouth other people's work and there's some in making a video, put up something and show all of us how it's done properly. You got a cell phone right? there you go. Your almost there. Maybe a vid of you chipping a brush pile and we can look at that.



I am on my iPad now , I could whip you up a short video of me taking a dump ! You got any interest in that , or not so much ! I would make a video but then I will have to go and make a recording of my sister yelling at my mom in German to have it better then yours !


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 25, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am on my iPad now , I could whip you up a short video of me taking a dump ! You got any interest in that , or not so much ! I would make a video but then I will have to go and make a recording of my sister yelling at my mom in German to have it better then yours !



Classy guy. Admitting that your work is SH%t. Obviously you don't work for yourself. and to be honest I knew your work would stink but didn't know how much and a vid isn't going to tell me that. you would have to. Go make yourself useful then and go and unload.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Classy guy. Admitting that your work is SH%t. Obviously you don't work for yourself. and to be honest I knew your work would stink but didn't know how much and a vid isn't going to tell me that. you would have to. Go make yourself useful then and go and unload.



Your just mad because you can't make me mad ! Anyway whatever ! I am not gonna fall into your homosexual bear trap like 2 tree did for several days


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 25, 2012)

Good come back. very wise. NOT! Like I said go take a SH!T seems your full of it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Good come back. very wise. NOT! Like I said go take a SH!T seems your full of it.



I have excellent wifi in the potty as well ! I am done with you for now , your not as fun as I thought .


----------



## Gologit (Nov 25, 2012)

Who wants a bus ride?


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure there's enough seats.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Not sure there's enough seats.



Well you can have my seat , I will walk , cause I know where that bus is headed and I am in no rush


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Who wants a bus ride?



If that bus is heading to the ta ta bar, I am in, or should i say on that bus.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 25, 2012)

How many seats are on a short bus anyways?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 25, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> How many seats are on a short bus anyways?



Dont worry, theres still enough room for you. You might have to ride on 101 lap though.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Nov 25, 2012)

Ladies LADIES PLEASE, no fighting in the ranks! No more pissing on each-other, if your gona fight make it good, like a boardwalk fight with blood and hair pulling  OH btw I will be driving the bus [email protected] :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## duramaxd (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice video murphy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greener (Nov 28, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Sorry, I don't do lame! I put up video's for my business. For potential customer's. I would think Daniel is for the same reason. Not to score points with all the school girls on these sites #####in on how it was done and how they could have done a better job. Cam is like $75 now. There is no excuses. You want to comment, it better be good or SHUT the FRONT DOOR.



Thanks, Rickytree. Well said. Lots of negativity here and it is good to see some common sense. Seen some of your vids, too, and they are appreciated.


----------



## Greener (Nov 28, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am on my iPad now , I could whip you up a short video of me taking a dump ! You got any interest in that , or not so much ! I would make a video but then I will have to go and make a recording of my sister yelling at my mom in German to have it better then yours !




Yeah, post that one up. I'll let you know if you're a "regular" guy or not.


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Greener. Done with the BS and the BS'ers. If nothing nice can be said, questions should be asked. I'll give an example. Was that smoke that I saw in the video at 4:20? Something like that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's obvious Murphy has thick skin , he can take a lot that is handed to him , and honestly he dishes it as well and that is fun too , it's guys who think they are above having there balls broke who draw the most attention , so that is how this will always play out , it's life and worse its the life of a tree worker , if you have feelings someone's gonna trample all over em , deal with it !


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 28, 2012)

I really don't give a rat's ass what anybody says about me here or anywhere. I am F%^in AWESOME!:confident:


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 29, 2012)

Guaranteed you feel this way if you climb 101. If you climb you get a sense of awesomeness. It happens to all of us, if you are a true climber.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Guaranteed you feel this way if you climb 101. If you climb you get a sense of awesomeness. It happens to all of us, if you are a true climber.



Of course I enjoy it , but its for selfish reasons , it's more for solitude and because I can't stand dragging brush !


----------



## Zale (Nov 29, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Guaranteed you feel this way if you climb 101. If you climb you get a sense of awesomeness. It happens to all of us, if you are a true climber.



self will run riot.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 9, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> I really don't give a rat's ass what anybody says about me here or anywhere. I am F%^in AWESOME!



That's the type of attitude it takes to do tree work at a certain level... I've been thinking about it... you really need to be self employed to make the risk reward thing work in your favor.. 

I guess there are more than a few idiots that think the same of their work.. I've met one or two on the way..


----------

